# battery



## refg3880 (Mar 8, 2010)

sorry if this is a repeat!! but i bought my first tt for my young family 06 springdale 260tbl and am trying to learn the correct way not by failing!!!
my question is we are going to be camping at nys campground with no hook-ups and you can only run a generator during the day.  i have a 3 and a 1 year old will 1 12v deep cycle be enough to run the furnce all night? i'm not opposed to buying a differant set-up just want it to work.
and is there a differant set-up that will run the microwave or ac on the battery alone? i've read alot about the trojan t 105 6v set up any thoughts?
if at all possible i'd like to run the radio microwave ac ect... but i know thats not possible!
i guess the point is if the battery set will only work for somethings and only for a short time i'll go back to a popup!
thanks


----------



## C Nash (Mar 8, 2010)

Re: battery

Doubt that you will find any way to operate the microwave on batteries in the TT.  The 12v deep cycle should operate the furnace one night unless its very cold weather. 2 6 volts would be better.  Have to operate the gen a good while to bring back to full charge. Radio should be no problem.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

RE: battery

first off ,, welcome to the forums ,, and yes there is a way to run what u want ,, it is called an Inverter ,, changes 12 volt dc to 120 volt ac ,, but u have to have the batts to keep it going ,, and one other thing ,, might look into solar power ,, for charging the batts while dry camping , but if u run the genset ,, like u said u can during the day ,, it will help recharge the batt ,, but prolly not enough to do as u want to do ,, IMO ,, i would look into some of the 6 volt golf cart batts ,, they have a deep discharge ,, and recover pretty fast .


----------



## refg3880 (Mar 8, 2010)

Re: battery

isn't the converter the same as an inverter? or when i switch it it just goes 120 to 12v?


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: battery

Converters are opposite to inverters.

Converters = 120 VAC  to 12 VDC.

Inverters = 12 VDC to 120 VAC.

You can only squeeze so much out of a turnip. There is only so much energy available in a battery. The only way to do what you want is to carry a battery truck around with you.

Also, if you add more batteries, you'll have to spend more time recharging them.

I don't understand how you got into a TT from a popup if you don't really like it compared to the popup. Perhaps you were "persuaded" by others in your family?  :clown:


----------



## refg3880 (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: battery

no I love the idea of having the trailer, alot more comferble then the popup but it just seams like a huge waste of money the pay to have things i can never use.  why spend 15000.00 to have a/c and microwaves if I'll never be able to turn them on!!  
if I were to buy an inverter how do you go about installing it? build another box next to the batteries and pull the shore cord to it??
thank guys


----------



## LEN (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: battery

Agree with the others two 6volts( the t-105s are good batteries) would be better and if your 12 volt is older it might be good to replace before going out. If you have the inverter you can run the micro and other 120 volt appliances, but for a very limited time. You will not be able to run the AC. The TT will be much more comfortable for the kids and wife and if you want to keep camping it's keeping the wife happy.

LEN


----------



## Triple E (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: battery

Are you dry camping?  Camp grounds have 30 amp service that you can plug into for your air and microwave use.  You will not be able to afford an inverter that will run your air.  If you have the room, add another 12 volt battery or replace your one 12 volt with two 6 volts.  Go camping and then make note of what you need and don't need.  I have been Rv'ing for almost 20 years and never really needed an inverter.  Not saying there has been times that it would have been nice to have one, but I have done just fine without it.  Keep us posted on what you decide.  Yes, welcome to the forum.  



 :8ball:


----------



## refg3880 (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: battery

ok i got it now!!!!! i bought 2 t 105 6volts 145.00 each! and a 2000 watt inverter today.  mounted the inverter inside the front storage compartment drilled a 1/2 inch hole though the floor and with two 72 inch battery cables wired it all up.  now i can run my shore cord to the front, plug it in to the inverter and away we go!!!!!!!
also now have 120v outlets on backside of the trailer.....win win!!


----------



## LEN (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: battery

Cool  Let us know how the wife likes all the great new features.

LEN


----------



## Triple E (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: battery





> refg3880 - 3/9/2010 2:57 PM ok i got it now!!!!! i bought 2 t 105 6volts 145.00 each! and a 2000 watt inverter today. mounted the inverter inside the front storage compartment drilled a 1/2 inch hole though the floor and with two 72 inch battery cables wired it all up. now i can run my shore cord to the front, plug it in to the inverter and away we go!!!!!!! also now have 120v outlets on backside of the trailer.....win win!!



Sorry, but you have mea little confused/concerned. Did youinstall an inverteror a converter. You do not want to run shore power to an inverter. The inverter supplies the 120 VAC. From the way I read this, you have installed a converter. :question: 



:8ball:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: battery

yes i read it kinda the same way steve ,, there is no way to run the entire trailer off the batts ,, and sounds to me  that the type of "inverter" u got is not one that is not meant for rv use ,, most that i have installed are hard wired into the system ,, but not going into that yet ,, the a/c can be runn off an inveter alone (very very short time) but it would take alot of batts to do that ,, alot of the new rvs that come with a house type refridge. have about 6 to 8 batteries ,, and an inverter ,, just for the refer ,, so u can see what just a refer pulls ,, imagine an a/c unit ,,
But bottom line ,, what are u really trying to run ,, not being mean or hatefull in anyway ,, just trying to figure it out ,,  :approve:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: battery



If I may repeat what I think Bob has done ... 

He installed an INVERTER on the INSIDE of a trailer compartment that is accessible to the OUTSIDE.   

So, now he can plug his cord (that he normally plugs into a campground pedestal) into it and run his trailer on the AC that the INVERTER is providing from his 2 new 6-volt batteries.  

Bob, you will find that the 2KW inverter will not provide a whole lot of AC to your trailer, but a lot more than you had before!  :clown:   

Good job!


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: battery

thanks Tex for that translation. as I was getting confused, which isn't hard to do. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: battery

well i am still confused ,, are we talking ac as in "alternating current" or a/c as in "air conditioning ,,  :question:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: battery

What you smokin' man?  :clown:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: battery

well in the original post said they wanted to run the "a/c and microwave" off the batts ,,
Never mind


----------



## refg3880 (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: battery

yes tex thats what i did! works great. as i live in ny it rarley gets so hot we even need air and were outside in the daytime anyhow. just nice to know i can even if it is only a short time.  i would rather be cool and in the dark. then hot and sweaty if the lights on!!!
going to see how this works out then going to buy a 5000 watt pure sine inverer. now that i have it wired the switch will only take 2 min.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: battery

Well Bob I did not realize reading your first ost that you were willing to spen dollars to do these things.  If you are willing to spend the bucks most anything is possible. I was assuming your were just planning on 1 or 2 batteries and boondocking with AC, microwave , plus the other electrical appliances in the TT and just trying to recharge them with a generator. Glad you got it worked out, I hope


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: battery

Bob, you better start calculating KWHrs for those cooling tasks. An airconditioner will consume a lot of power over time.


----------

